# August Riptropin Gh Serum Results



## robot lord (Aug 31, 2012)

Injected 10iu IM at 10:50am, consumed massive carbs at 11:50am and had blood drawn at 1:32pm. Was shooting for precisely 2hours(12:50) but the lovely 400lb tech at the labcorp decided to change her lunch hour without notice. So 2hrs 42min is where I am at after pin. Used 23g 1.5" pin for a quad shot but noticed about half an IU trapped in the end of the barrel. Unsure if this would affect test result so I drew the remainder into a slin pin and hit delt about 2 minutes after quad shot. I too had some shipping delay and upon arrival I was on vacation. I am thinking mid to high 90 temps may have degraded my rips as well. Just thought you guys may want to see results from a separate batch to prove consistantcy of current rips. Having trouble getting actual lab report to upload. Scored 37.8 on GH serum. Very happy with those numbers. 

 First run on GH and asked a few guys how long before sides. At a little beyond 2 weeks and nothing to speak of at 5iu 7days. Well be carefull what u ask for! Day after serum and everything started to hurt. LOL! Hands swollen and half numb, shoulders, elbows and feet. Jesus one 5iu pin upon waking is putting me into a comma as well. So fucking tired. Decided to back down to 4iu in 2iu split doses in morning PWO and before bed. Hope this atlest relieves the lethargic issue.


----------



## robot lord (Aug 31, 2012)

Fucking bullshit. Can figure out how to upload this at a bigger size.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 31, 2012)

There you have it guys!  Rips still looking solid!  Thanks robot.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thats some good shit robot... Ive gone up to 4ius on the rips and tapped out like a lil bitch...2ius is all i can handle atm...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Thats some good shit robot... Ive gone up to 4ius on the rips and tapped out like a lil bitch...2ius is all i can handle atm...



Something isn't right with me then... I was running 10iu per day with hand and foot swelling that's it. It's like I'm somewhat resistant.


----------



## amore169 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm also using 4 iu's 6 days a week, Thanks for the results!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm on 2iu's. Haven't felt thing yet. I'll bump it in hopes for some sides


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the report RL.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks for labs


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Sep 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Something isn't right with me then... I was running 10iu per day with hand and foot swelling that's it. It's like I'm somewhat resistant.



wow , 10 does sound like alot without any real sides ... did u taper up slowly ?


----------



## theminister (Sep 1, 2012)

pm me where you got it!


----------



## robot lord (Sep 1, 2012)

Well guys this is my first run ever with GH. Used peptides for a couple months just because I couldn't get anyone to give up a good source. I don't post much just because I cut my teeth on flamethrower sites that makes a noob afraid to post in fear of getting his ass handed to him or just looking plain old foolish. I'm usually in the shadows trying to piece this all together. I must say SI is the best bunch of like minded people I have had the pleasure to interact with. I guess what I am getting at is I have limited experience but will try to give an accurate account of my personal experience while on GH. 

 From what I gather, asking others more experienced then myself, sides are not the same for all of us. Some have sides very early at what others consider mild dosages. Basically at 3 weeks give or take I thought I was going to be a no sides guy. I'm thinking the combo of me being at 5IU from jump street 7 days and the 10iu pin for testing put me over the edge and kicked off some sides. Today is the first break I have taken and the beginning of 5 on 2 off. My thoughts lead me to believe taking off weekends and splitting my 4iu into 2 pins will make sides more manageable. Correct me if I am wrong, but despite gh being burned up by about the 3 hour mark, don't IGF levels build over weeks? Thus the serum test up front and IGF after a month or so. So does this mean the build up of IGF levels may be at least partially responsible for sides? Vets please chime in I value both theory and real world.

 If anyone here has seen my members photos you would know several years ago in my mid to late 30s was a straight up fat ass. I got sick of feeling like shit and looking at myself in the mirror and decided it was time for a change. Well after taking about 8 inches of my waist (straight up natty) I began TRT but was left with a moderate amount of saggy abdominal skin. My wife n I agreed that some cosmetic surgery would be in order in 2013 (tax season I'm rich bitch) for removal and maybe a little lipo on stubborn love handles. Well I am fucking stoked to say those plans are officially off the table! While GH isn't magic, it is fucking magic if diet, gear and HARD FUCKING WORK are employed. In just this short time fat is melting away slow and steady. What I thought would require the knife to remedy is tightening up very very nicely. I am currently running cyp,mast,var,hcg and GH and looking good. Only three weeks in on a cycle that's not known for mass but I am getting fucking big! I was a 210lb sophomore  in high school so you can imagine I am naturally bigger then most. Now I am 242 with a 36" waist. Not the 8% BF I would like to be but down from a 44" waist at 265lb. It's a start and I am please with my progress thus far. Thank you guys and gals for your support!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 2, 2012)

Great job robot!  Keep at it, you're kicking ass.


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 4, 2012)

good to here, everone is coming back with good results with the rips. from high 30's to as high as 66!!!! good fucking stuff, i jusdt hope they keep their potency for a good while.


----------



## Zeek (Sep 4, 2012)

I feel as long as HK has his eye over rips that the quality will remain the same. Hemanaged to keep hygetropins good for 5 almost 6 years before they stopped making them.  They started making them again not too long ago from a different factory, Rips factory? maybe


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 4, 2012)

On 4ius a day 5 on 2 off


----------



## BigFella (Sep 9, 2012)

I really need to get on this stuff soon. I've done my apprenticeship with nine months of TRT. Time to get serious. And my doc said he'd write the scrips. Let's see whether he comes good.

Thanks for the inspiration, Robot.


----------



## Jerdabs (Sep 11, 2012)

Why 5 on 2 off?  4iu 7 days here buddy!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 12, 2012)

dying to start myself


----------



## Get Some (Sep 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Something isn't right with me then... I was running 10iu per day with hand and foot swelling that's it. It's like I'm somewhat resistant.



Some people are 100% resistant to exogenous hgh, their body recognizes it as a threat and antibodies are deployed to destroy the peptide. The sad part is, you'll never know if this is you or not until you try it


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 12, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Some people are 100% resistant to exogenous hgh, their body recognizes it as a threat and antibodies are deployed to destroy the peptide. The sad part is, you'll never know if this is you or not until you try it



Is that common? Also, if that was you, would you test low on a gh serum test using normal testing protocol? Or is there another way to know it?


----------

